# Urgent help needed - Valvetronic 118i



## Suryaaa (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi,

I have a bmw 118i 2006 model and recently my car went into limo Mode.

after running diagnostics it came up with code 2a67 & 2a6b Valvetronic, then 2ca2 & 2ca3 oxygensensor.

I’ve been recommended to get the Valvetronic replaced which I’m in the process of organising through a mechanic.

my question is, should I get the oxygen sensor replaced while I’m at it? Are they connected?

please see a picture of diagnostics below.


----------

